
World's smallest Linux server computer with Wi-Fi for $5 - bokenator
http://www.kikdaily.com/stories/article/omega2-worlds-smallest-linux-server-computer-with-wi-fi-for-5
======
Koshkin
Looks similar to LinkIt Smart 7688 by Mediatek.

------
HoopleHead
Looks great!

Oh, wait. It doesn't actually exist.

